

 Dailymotion Launches Support for Open Video Formats and Video HTML Tag  - Brentley_11
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20090527006237&newsLang=en

======
Brentley_11
Here is the demo url: <http://openvideo.dailymotion.com/ca-en>

